# Druckloser Bewässerungsautomat



## StefanBO (9. Nov. 2014)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Bewässerungscomputer zum Anschluß an ein 1000-Liter-Regenwassertank (IBC). D.h., er muss drucklos funktionieren, und nicht erst ab 0,5 bar, wie die meisten Modelle.

Gefunden habe ich:
Regenmeister Bewässerungsautomat für Regentonnen BA252 "Der Gelbe" bzw. 
Regenmeister Bewässerungsautomat BA253 "Der Orangene" sowie (ein wenig teurer)
GARDENA Bewässerungsuhr T 1030 card (1830)

Hat gemand praktische Erfahrungen oder sonstige Hinweise, worauf zu achten ist?

Ab zeitigem Frühjahr soll damit nachts für *leichte* Strömung in einem Bachlauf gesorgt werden. Also unabhängig von der Pumpe, die per Zeitschaltuhr in Intervallen dort Wasser aus dem Teich reinpumpt.

Ich hoffe, das erfreut laichbereite Grasfrösche (die den Bereich dieses Jahr bereits genutzt hatten) 
  
sowie insbesondere auch eventuell vorbeischauende __ Feuersalamander


----------

